# spamassassin .. and oddity ..

## eltech

Hello ..

I have spamassassin installed with qmail, vpopmail and qmail-scanner .. all

scanning and functioning fine ..

except that it seems that spamassassin has just stopped detecting any mail

as spam .. I am running Gentoo Linux, so it seems the setup is different

then the average ..

here is a copy of my /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

```

# How many hits before a message is considered spam.

required_hits           5.0

# Whether to change the subject of suspected spam

rewrite_subject         1

# Text to prepend to subject if rewrite_subject is used

subject_tag             ****SPAM****

# Encapsulate spam in an attachment

report_safe             1

# Use terse version of the spam report

use_terse_report        1

# Enable Bayes auto-learning

auto_learn              1

defang_mime 1

report_header 1

# Enable the Bayes system

use_bayes               1

# Enable Bayes auto-learning

auto_learn              1

# Enable or disable network checks

skip_rbl_checks         0

 Mail using languages used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

ok_languages            all

# Mail using locales used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

ok_locales              all

dns_available yes

dcc_add_header 1

use_dcc 1

```

Please note that I have included many options to try and get this working ..

so some may not be relevant

So .. I have this file as stated above, but syslog was complaining that

/var/qmail/.spamassassin/user_prefs was non existing, so I created it with

the same settings above .. still no change ..

my /etc/conf.d/spamd looks like so

```

SPAMD_OPTS="-c --configpath=/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf"

```

it was suggested I use the 'configpath' so that atleast I have an idea which

file it is trying to use when scanning ...

But this all still does not work .. I don't ever get anything considered to

be spam (I am happy about that) but its not all true, and it seems more that

spamassassin is screwed somewhere ..

I then create the user_prefs file in my vpopmail user dir

/var/vpopmail/domains/domain.com/user/.spamassassin/user_prefs .. no change..

I also have a .mailfilter file in my /var/vpopmail/domains/domain.com/ directory containing

```

import EXT

import HOST

import HOME

SPAMBOX=".Spam"

VERBOSE=1

logfile "/var/log/maildrop-filter-log" 

SHELL="/bin/sh"

VHOME=`/var/vpopmail/bin/vuserinfo -d $EXT@$HOST`

VDOMHOME=`/var/vpopmail/bin/vdominfo -d $HOST`

VPOP=`cat $VDOMHOME/.qmail-default`

#VPOP="$VHOME/Maildir/"

if ((/^X-Spam-Status:.*YES/))

{

   `test -d $VHOME/Maildir/.Spam`

   if( $RETURNCODE == 1 )

   {

   `/usr/bin/maildirmake $VHOME/Maildir/.Spam;chown -R vpopmail.vpopmail $VHOME/Maildir/.Spam`

   `echo "INBOX.Spam" >> $VHOME/Maildir/courierimapsubscribed`

   }

   to "$VHOME/Maildir/.Spam/"

}

to "$VHOME/Maildir/"
```

and then finally my .qmail in /var/vpopmail/domains/domain.com/user contains

```

| /var/qmail/bin/preline /usr/bin/maildrop /var/vpopmail/domains/mailfilter
```

I think that's about it as far as steps I have taken and things I have done

..

anyone have any ideas?

----------

## SpinDizzy

So, spamassassin was tagging spam and then it stopped?

What happens when you feed something you consider to be spam through spamassasssin directly? 

eg:

spamassassin -t < my_saved_spam.email

----------

## eltech

 *SpinDizzy wrote:*   

> So, spamassassin was tagging spam and then it stopped?
> 
> What happens when you feed something you consider to be spam through spamassasssin directly? 
> 
> eg:
> ...

 

no .. thats another issue .. it has never tageed any mail ..

well it seems that spamassassin is now atleat reading the config file i would like it to ..

however .. it does not seem to be catching any spam at all ..

your syntax simply spit the same results as a spamc < the.email would .. similar to below

----------

## ikaro

just a thought ,, in your config, you say that languages ok are : ALL

doesn that makes spamassassin ignore all languages ? and therefor not catching any spam ?

in my config I have ok languages DK, because well there are no spammers from Denmark.

everything else gets scaned.

----------

## eltech

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> just a thought ,, in your config, you say that languages ok are : ALL
> 
> doesn that makes spamassassin ignore all languages ? and therefor not catching any spam ?
> 
> in my config I have ok languages DK, because well there are no spammers from Denmark.
> ...

 Thanks for the tip .. i have changed that setting, but still doesnt seem like anything is working yet ..

i just continusly get the regular output

```

SA: run /usr/bin/spamc  -c -f < /var/spool/qmailscan/working/new/my.domain.com10701349824267543

29/11/2003 14:43:02:7543: spamassassin: finished scan of dir "/var/spool/qmailscan/my.domain.com10701349824267543" in 0.166169 secs
```

----------

## eltech

ok .. so a new version of qmail-scanner was available and i get ths message during compiling ..

```

Something like the SpamAssassin spamc is present, but not working=20

(didn't include a "X-Spam-Status" line in output) - ignoring...

Something like the SpamAssassin spamc is present, but not working=20

(didn't include a "X-Spam-Status" line in output) - ignoring...

```

what does this mean?

am not sure how this may be affecting my setup, but its obviously something to do with it .. google shows nothing ..

----------

## guitard00d

 *eltech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I also have a .mailfilter file in my /var/vpopmail/domains/domain.com/ directory containing
> 
> <snip>
> ...

 

I could be wrong (because I'm still new to qmail) but it looks like your .qmail-default is pointing to a nonexistent file. It's pointing to /var/vpopmail/domains/mailfilter when the actual file is /var/vpopmail/domains/.mailfilter

ie: .qmail-default is looking for "mailfilter" rather than ".mailfilter"

----------

## guitard00d

eltech...Unless I'm overlooking something, I don't see anything in any of your configuration file examples that call spamc or spamassassin, so that would explain why your messages aren't getting checked for spam and tagged accordingly.

----------

## guitard00d

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> in my config I have ok languages DK, because well there are no spammers from Denmark.

 

Heh heh heh...If you really believe that, you should check out this page.

http://www.spamcop.net/w3m?action=blcheck&ip=213.170.244.11

----------

